# Removing duplicate entries from Windows Media Player without deleting



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am using Windows Media Player 12 and I would like to remove duplicate song entries from my Music Library without deleting files from a networked computer.

My challenge is that I have added multiple networked folder locations to my Media Library, and on some of those network drives the same Albums exists.

For example

\\Computer1\My Music
+ Album ABC
+ Album DEF
+ Album XYZ

\\Computer2\My Music
+ Album GHI
+ Album STU
+ Album XYZ

In the above example both Computers 1 & 2 have a local copy of Album XYZ. Because of this every song appears twice in the Media Player Library (and by inference Playlist).

Further to the above example if I open Media Player and perform a search for Album XYZ I then see the following -

Song1
Song1
Song2
Song2
Song3
Song3
Song4
Song4
etc...

I can right click on individual songs and select "Remove from this list" - however this is very tedious.

Is there a way of telling Media Player to only put one copy of each individual song into the Media Library regardless of how many copies of the song actually exist in the Libraries folder locations?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Open WMP 12
Click _File >> Manage Libraries_
Choose media type.
Remove all locations except the one you want WMP to use for adding to it's library.

I suggest you delete all existing libraries first, then start afresh by setting up the required media locations as above.


----------

